# Water in your Fuel



## Fireman355 (Aug 15, 2013)

I want to share with you some information I received this week after having my Ram 3500 6.7 cummins in the shop from algae in the fuel. I was mot aware of just how bad this fuel issue has gotten, I have it in a PDF format , if you have a diesel truck or tractor you need to read this. The shop supervisor gave it to my wife Friday as she picked up my triuck


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks, not sure what the hell to do about it....but thanks, now I can worry about critters....all in the name of conservation and ecology


----------



## Fireman355 (Aug 15, 2013)

It only cost $562.00 for a new fuel tank lift pump. it was a stopped up. and they said I was lucky,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We treat all our fuel with an algaecide upon delivery. Before using any of the transfer tanks in the spring or fall we'll fill em up about 2/3's full add algaecide then drive around for awhile to make sure it sloshes around the whole tank.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

There was another post on this topic several months back that discussed severe fuel system corrosion occurring shortly after ULSD is contaminated with ethanol - very scary.

Am I correct in assuming that ULSD is the only type of diesel fuel that's sold these days? When I go to the local gas station and fill a few containers from their off-road diesel pump, I guess that stuff is actually ULSD - right?

If you have a diesel engine that predates the "age of ULSD" is this a problem? Fireman355's 6.7L Dodge was damaged. If someone puts ULSD in their older 5.9L Dodge, would they have the same problem? I'm not hearing any reports of trouble with older pickups or tractor. Am I missing something?

Gary


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> There was another post on this topic several months back that discussed severe fuel system corrosion occurring shortly after ULSD is contaminated with ethanol - very scary.
> 
> Am I correct in assuming that ULSD is the only type of diesel fuel that's sold these days? When I go to the local gas station and fill a few containers from their off-road diesel pump, I guess that stuff is actually ULSD - right?
> 
> ...


I may be wrong, but I think all diesel is ULSD....just dyed if off-road.

There were some reports of issues early with o-rings and sorts....lubrication issues, not sure about others


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Am I missing something?
> 
> Gary


Additives....many of us are using additives to fight the problems created by ULSD. That's about all you can do at this time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I had the same problem this summer on a Kubota M125X. The guys at Kubota told me to treat with an algaecide called KILLEM. They said today's diesel fuel and plastic fuel tanks will promote algae. After treating and running the fuel through, a truck driving friend of mine told me to use a product called HOTSHOTS diesel treament. You use it twice a year. I followed their advice and my problems went away.


----------



## Fireman355 (Aug 15, 2013)

This is the pump inside the tank, notice the green or black stuff covering 3/4 of it, when they pulled it out it was 100% covered. I looking to find something good to start using, back when I was driving over the road we would use Power Service, I wonder will it work in these new diesels?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It appears you need a algaecide in your storage tank and some in your units that you fill from the tank.

There are several and they mostly work the same.

Regards, Mike


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Buy cheap fuel get cheap fuel. Power serve and lots of fuel filters will get it cleaned up. Good luck


----------



## Fireman355 (Aug 15, 2013)

I do not buy cheap fuel,

i buy my fuel from reputable places, most have a filter on their pump. I learned a great lesson about fuel back in 1988 in Wisconsin on I 94 wanting to get to the twin cities, it was about 6 degrees and I was thinking I had my tanks treated, however a small piece of ice got in the pump and shut here down. I am glad the wrecker operators don't let the weather slow them down. Since then I always buy from a good place,


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Not trying to offend just common cause. How did u get the algey since ur buying good fuel?


----------



## Fireman355 (Aug 15, 2013)

Read the attached PDF file above, this truck is not a daily driven truck, it might sit for a week before moving it. with todays ULSD you are subject to this happening unless you drive it daily and buy fuel every week is what the service man told me, if you don.t drive it regular, the add some additive to your fuel.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

How long does it take f9r the algea to develop? And how long to cause problems?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> How long does it take f9r the algea to develop? And how long to cause problems?


Grows quickly in summertime heat....much slower in winter. I am guessing about 6 months to cause problems....more time if a very large tank...less on a smaller. Algae will go thru a clean fuel filter and contaminate readily. Got it right after the latest LS diesel went into effect several years ago....made a mess in one tractor tank, but eventually it cleaned up after treatment. Collected in the inline fuel filters which I had to take off and blow out frequently. Best to always just add a algaecide with each addition of fuel to storage tanks.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Not sure algae is always a LS diesel problem, may be a bigger problem in LS. First time we had a problem was in 1996. Bought a used pickup that had been in and out of the body shop for over 6 months being repaired from an accident. Long story short it took a new frame, everything was removed, fuel tank was stored outside. Shortly after delivery we had loss of power issues due to clogged fuel filter, fuel was bought at a high volume service station. After about 3 filter changes in as many months determined it was algae. Treated the truck tank with a "shock level" dose then added algaecide for about 2 more tanks of fuel. Also took 2 or 3 more fuel filters until it was cleared up. Ever since then have always added a diesel fuel supplement to truck tanks at every refueling. Bulk tank only has off-road diesel, it got the same "shock treatment" along with several filter changes, and gets a supplement at every fill up. Have not had any algae problems since then.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I like the small bottle of fppf for most applications, power service is ok, howes, and lucas . I use what strikes me but it will be 1 of those 4 . This summer to date is big jugs of howes , gets colder I will change it up to fppf . After being in the longhaul trucking for several years I have used them all . Bought fuel all over the USA and had more hell with it from the southeastern states. Always buy from a place that sales lots of fuel and you will have less issues . Dont forget to have that spare set of filters under the bunk .Here at HQ we have never had a algae issue or bugs as some may call it around here. I guess we go through so fast it is never sits very long ?Return fuel is going to be hot/warm going back into your tank so condensation is increased so you need to treat it year round ImO Most of my issues will be caused from hired help, forget to put the cap on ,not cleaning off the cap 1st,dirty fuel nozzel from tralier etc.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, is there a chance with a new administration that the fuel could go back to previous levels of S or is this the new normal?


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I'd say unless there's some big crimp or "national emergency" type situation, this ultra-low sulfur is the "new norm"... probably even if there WAS a crimp or emergency it'd be the norm...

"Modern" diesel engines (pollution controlled) can't burn the regular-sulfur diesel without suffering damage... and I doubt the oil companies would want to crank out both "high sulfur" and "low sulfur" fuels for different users... and would the distribution channels want to handle two (more) different materials?? Would they want the liability??

You'd have yahoos trying to burn high-sulfur diesel in "modern" tractors and trucks and stuff and then causing all sorts of expensive engine and emissions problems and then having a fit, and a lot of guys confused as to whether they should (or could) run high sulfur or low sulfur fuel in their older tractors and equipment... There would be added liability as to which fuel folks were actually getting (and the risks of mixing or co-mingling fuels during refining, storage, transport, and delivery, guys blaming their engine problems on a distributor delivering the wrong grade of fuel, etc...

Plus, to top it all off, the tree huggers would be marching in front of the White House showing pictures of all the baby seals dying from high sulfur diesel or whatever and demanding "responsibility" be restored...

I don't see anybody willing to open that can of worms... I'd say that ship has sailed...

Later! OL J R


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

That's what I thought....just kind of hoped, I guess. Thanks for the reply


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

MScowman said:


> That's what I thought....just kind of hoped, I guess. Thanks for the reply


Yeah, I agree, it'd be nice... solves a lot of problems... but it would create a whole raft of them for "new" engines...

IIRC, back around the time we invaded Iraq (again) Bush II allowed them to start selling gasoline with the aromatic hydrocarbons in it again (the ring-shaped molecules like benzene and stuff, versus the long chain molecules in ordinary gasoline...) They're plenty energetic but supposed to be carcinogenic and bad for the environment and all that jazz... Seemed like gas was "hotter" while they relaxed those standards-- I was getting better mileage in stuff...

Later! OL J R


----------

